# Forsyth



## Buckshot

Just seeing who else is hunting Forsyth county with me . I will be more than happy to pass along any updates of deer movements and rutting observed in and around Forsyth and N.Fulton . Past few years not too many posts about the area . Didn't know if I was just wasting my time or not?


----------



## Pig Predator

I used to hunt a good bit in shake rag in the early 90's and then the development started. It officially got shut down for me about 8 years ago. I blame st.marlo. and old atlanta club.


----------



## GA DAWG

I'm still around


----------



## bany

Me too. Still have an acre around town.
St Marlo is full of deer?.


----------



## bw561737

Been hunting my North Forsyth spot quite heavily in the morning. Have seen small bucks cruising, but does are still grouped up. No signs of the big boys yet.


----------



## sps1969

I just moved to Forsyth and haven't been able to locate a hunting club?  Its discouraging.  I was told that a Jim Pirkle has a club in Forsyth but he lives in dawsonville.  I haven't found anyone that knows him.


----------



## bw561737

sps1969 said:


> I just moved to Forsyth and haven't been able to locate a hunting club?  Its discouraging.  I was told that a Jim Pirkle has a club in Forsyth but he lives in dawsonville.  I haven't found anyone that knows him.


I don’t know of any leases in Forsyth. I travel to Upson County for my club, and found some private land here in Forsyth.


----------



## sps1969

10-4.  Even a surrounding county would be great.  The WMA is killing me.  Hunters walk right underneath you.


----------



## Joe EC

Try Henderson Mountain Hunting club. Just north of Canton on the Cherokee Pickens line.
Club # 770-735-3339


----------



## Pig Predator

Joe EC said:


> Try Henderson Mountain Hunting club. Just north of Canton on the Cherokee Pickens line.
> Club # 770-735-3339


Let's see some pictures of the bucks off of the club. How many acres/members??


----------



## Kearndog

This is a copy of my original post in the Deer Hunting Forum. 

Has anyone seen any rut activity? I am new to Forsyth county (just moved from the statesboro area) and havent seen any rut activity at all. Usually this time in Bulloch County(were im from) things are starting to heat up -or is hot - by this time. I pulled my SD card this week and have 20-25 different young bucks and absolutely no does. All bucks still seem to be in their bachelor groups. Also, this is the first time i have ever had that many 1.5 - 2.5 year old bucks in the same area. Any big deer taken out of Forsyth county this year? How does this county compare to the rest of the state in regards to deer taken/size of deer? Any Info or links to info appreciated.


----------



## bany

At one time a fella with a lot of land sold a permit to hunt his different areas. Not sure if it’s Jim or still happening. There is a club forum here.


----------



## bany

Kearndog said:


> This is a copy of my original post in the Deer Hunting Forum.
> 
> Has anyone seen any rut activity? I am new to Forsyth county (just moved from the statesboro area) and havent seen any rut activity at all. Usually this time in Bulloch County(were im from) things are starting to heat up -or is hot - by this time. I pulled my SD card this week and have 20-25 different young bucks and absolutely no does. All bucks still seem to be in their bachelor groups. Also, this is the first time i have ever had that many 1.5 - 2.5 year old bucks in the same area. Any big deer taken out of Forsyth county this year? How does this county compare to the rest of the state in regards to deer taken/size of deer? Any Info or links to info appreciated.


Forsyth deer march to their own beat. You should see bachelor groups disbanding now. You’ll hope you're in a spot the doe “migrate” to. THere are big bucks here. Sounds like you need to harvest a couple period.


----------



## bany

Well  rut is over, most of the mature doe are dead! Time to fish or chase ducks.


----------



## Buckshot

bany said:


> Well  rut is over, most of the mature doe are dead! Time to fish or chase ducks.


Bany, are you being serious? Why you say this? Is it because of the harvest report?


----------



## bany

I must have done that when I was taking a nap! Sorry!
I’ll check the harvest report, thanks.


----------



## Kearndog

Anyone Still seeing rut activity?


----------



## bany

I believe I was spot on before. Son got a nice buck Sunday after thanksgiving, no swollen neck no musk. No more scrapes,no more following.


----------



## Buckshot

They started up around the 15th of November  (first daytime pics of really big deer). They've been chasing for past two weeks. Winding down now. Today I heard some chasing bout 100yards away out of sight, seen a few does no bucks. Yesterday I rattled in a shooter at daylight let him walk 125+ . Saw 7 bucks 6 does from daylight to 2pm. One four on one side the other side broke off following two young does this years. After rattling in the 125+ 8 or 9pt he came back by about an hour later chasing a die both ways. Close to noon saw a nice buck chasing a die,  he stopped at field edge, I was able to call him to within 50yds using some clicking and short weeze. When I thought all was quiet I was leaving the woods and turned for one last look and saw two more bucks one good one and one small skinny horned 8pt just wondering around about 100yds away. I tried to get within range of them for a shot at the good one. They just seemed to disappear. Anyway they still rutting . Find the yearling  does and there will be some action.  Should be good around Xmas too! Good luck everybody and merry xmas! One of my hit list bucks was taken the other day by Austin stovall.  See gon truck buck forsyth. The buck was killed about two miles in a straight line from where I hunt. It pays to be in the woods because a buck from miles away could cross your path that you have never seen before looking for does.


----------



## bany

Interesting, we can’t too be far from each other buckshot. Total opposite around me, Maybe the bucks moved out! I’m sure the heat will be back on soon too. 
Merry Christmas and have fun out there!


----------



## GA DAWG

They start every year around the 15th with Thanksgiving week normally best for buck activity but my biggest deer have all came from first weekend in Dec. No different this yr. Besides my bigger deer came from mid October.


----------



## bany

Last 4 sits I saw one small buck walk by.


----------



## Buckshot

Wednesday morning rattled in three bucks. One of them I should have shot but didn't cause of a certain buck I am after. Thursday morning had two small bucks sparring at 10yds spike and 5pt. then had another buck come and bed down for an hour next to me. Saw two more 8pts cruising they were inside the ears. When I got down at noon I spooked the big one I am after just over the hill from stand on the way to work. Friday afternoon went for a short 2hr still hunt saw same two small bucks, was able to walk up on a herd of deer bedded down in the rain. Not much movement.


----------



## bany

Glad you have some around you!


----------



## bany

SAW 2 small bucks acting like it’s its november, A mature doe limping pretty good didn’t get close.


----------



## Buckshot

Saw some chasing this evening right before dark. Watched several small bucks feeding with no interest in the does. Right at dark saw a good buck chasing three does around in circles. It was too dark to get a shot. Maybe I can catch up with them in the morning.  Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## bany

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year y’all. Took a week off so I’ll get back out and see what’s happening.


----------



## Buckshot

I have a question . I hope someone can help me out on this. I looked at the game check results by county. It shows the private land results and the public land results. Where in forsyth county is there public land that you can use a firearm? Only public land I know of is the Lanier draw hunt and I thought that was bow only.  Or do they allow shotguns?


----------



## bany

I thought they did a wheelchair hunt on Corp land. Not seeing any evidence for this season.


----------



## GA DAWG

They still feeling a little frisky this week.


----------



## bany

Only a couple orphans in daylight, not much more on film at night.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

GA DAWG said:


> They still feeling a little frisky this week.



Seen them rutting from thanksgiving to feb 3 several years in Forsyth.
They just don’t know when to quit.
You’ll see large fawns running next to some 10 lbers occasionally during season.


----------



## bany

So what does anyone have to report on the coyote situation? I put lead in one and saw three total at my stand this season. One of particular interest because of its color, spent every hunt hoping to get it. Also there has been a pack living by Best Buy for awhile now.


----------



## Ehampt

Just checking in from Forsyth Co. Trying to see what is going on, and if anyone is seeing some big uns around yet.


----------



## 62hunter

Just does and small bucks so far, larger ones on camera. The cold front moving through tomorrow and Thursday should have things moving over the weekend. Looks like it is going to be very windy on Friday.


----------



## Bkeepr

I saw a big long tined 10 pointer off of Hwy 9 and 141, standing in front of some kudzu.  I was leaving for night shift work and he posed in my headlights as I pulled out onto Hwy 9. He stood for a moment and let me count the tines before going back into the kudzu.  He is probably going to wind up as a road kill later in the month...


----------



## Ehampt

Yep, this weekend should  be good if the wind isn't too much for them. temps will be right.


----------



## bw561737

Hunt North Forsyth. Still seeing does grouped up. Small bucks moving, but nothing big. Looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

bw561737 said:


> Hunt North Forsyth. Still seeing does grouped up. Small bucks moving, but nothing big. Looking forward to this weekend!


THANKSGIVING.


----------



## bobocat

Around Thanksgiving is when I see the Big boys in N Forsyth.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

they do run to their own beat as @bany said but Thanksgiving on is a sure bet in N forsyth county.


----------



## Ehampt

I am on Sawnee Mt. and I have seen the most action a week to 10 days before thankgsgiving all the way thru


----------



## Ehampt

Good luck to all


----------



## Buckshot

Ehampt said:


> Good luck to all


Ehampt I have a friend that lives up on the mountain also and has a neighbor that had a pic of a huge buck. He showed me a pic last year or year before and this was close to 200 inches. Looked pretty symmetrical lots of points and lots of mass! Couldn't believe what I was looking at!!! Not sure if anyone else has ever seen him around up there?


----------



## Ehampt

Buckshot said:


> Ehampt I have a friend that lives up on the mountain also and has a neighbor that had a pic of a huge buck. He showed me a pic last year or year before and this was close to 200 inches. Looked pretty symmetrical lots of points and lots of mass! Couldn't believe what I was looking at!!! Not sure if anyone else has ever seen him around up there?


I have some nice.ones on my camera, but havent seen him...had one a couple years ago that would go 150 easy, but he must have been shot or died of old age..there r some huge antlered deer up here for sure. What was ur friends name and where does he live. I am off goldmine


----------



## dwhee87

I lived and hunted in Olde Atlanta for 7 years. Always saw the big boys starting around the second week of December.  Big 12 was arrowed Thanksgiving weekend a few years back.


----------



## bobocat

seen little buck chasing some does yesterday more on keith bridge in a field


----------



## 62hunter

Should be a good weekend, unfortunately going south to hunt


----------



## bany

Just heard a shot by the asphalt plant! I’m busy remodeling, no hunting til she gets a kitchen.


----------



## bw561737

The does I saw the last few days have still been grouped up.


----------



## Ehampt

Had a bigger deer on camera for the first time Friday night. Big boys starting to move a little more. His hockaren't too dark..getting close, though.


----------



## Buckshot

Ehampt said:


> I have some nice.ones on my camera, but havent seen him...had one a couple years ago that would go 150 easy, but he must have been shot or died of old age..there r some huge antlered deer up here for sure. What was ur friends name and where does he live. I am off goldmine


RB not sure if you know him. I think he lives around gold mine also?


----------



## Buckshot

You boys and girls need to be in the woods in Forsyth. Looks like it may be alittle early this year . It's usually around first of December but I've seen hard chasing on all my cameras for the past week. Not sure if it was the cold weather or full moon. Thursday morning before the rain I was covered up with bucks. Saw 9 different bucks 3 shooters. First daytime pic of really big one I've been after at 330pm . Its gonna happen soon !!!!! Good luck !!! Try using some clicking and short wheeze and be ready . He will be in your lap before you know it.


----------



## bw561737

Saw a lone doe and over the next twenty minutes, 5 small bucks following her trail. Most action I’ve seen here in North Forsyth this morning.


----------



## Ehampt

Saw 11 this am. Two groups of does. None acting squirrely...had one lone doe cruise by later..Then a few minutes later a young buck came in was pushing the does, not really chasing...big buck cruised through, nose down last night just before dark...getting ready to bust open...


----------



## Ehampt

Anyone else in the woods this am? Was UNBELIEVABLE where I am..had a huge 10 tending a doe, and four different 8's and a 6 came around that he ran off..unfortunately, all just out of range. I had my excalibur crossbow and the big boy never got within 45 or 50 yards..wasnt willing to try that shot. Not a lot of pressure around me...get in the woods! Good luck!


----------



## 62hunter

In the woods until 11:30 saw a doe and button buck only


----------



## cneedha1

Just a little off topic here guys. I’ve recently moved to Forsyth from newton county and am trying to get on a lease or club up this way. I see that they’re few and far between, if any of you anticipate having openings next year, a PM would be awesome. 
Now back to hunting


----------



## Joe EC

Still chasing. Had a nice buck chasing a doe down the ridge and across the creek bottom and up the other side. 1/2 hour later they came back, still at a really fast pace heading down the creek.
Too far and moving too fast for a bow shot. Fun to watch.


----------

